# Draughty Cherokee!



## mdr (Feb 26, 2012)

I have just been away in my brand new Cherokee, one of the things I noticed straightaway, was that whilst the majority of the motorhome was nice and warm, the cab area was really cold. Moving my hand roynd I could feel some really icy drafts.

Has anyone else had this issue? How did you fix it?


----------



## G4EKF (Nov 28, 2010)

I have just returned from a trip to a small town Tournon sur Rhone and the weather was -9c.

The cab area was very cold and I had the internal screens up on the inside of the windows.
I have curtains that go around the seating area and I found that they should be made to touch the floor. This makes a big difference, also the pockets in the doors are very cold and I filled these with spare blankets. The rest of the MH home is very warm and I will also have a look at under the dashboard to see what can be done to stop the cold air coming from this area.

I have a new Chausson Welcome EB78 and the dealer when into liquidation just after I bought it. I had a few problems with the vehicle and drove it to the factory last week to get it sorted out, that's when I noticed how cold the cab can get in severe conditions. 



Regards

Stephen


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I switch the dashboard heater control knob to recirculate in order to close the heater air vents. I also adjust the Truma blown air heater outlet nozzles so that maximum airflow goes through the vent behind the front passenger seat.


----------



## msyd (Apr 15, 2010)

I seem to recall someone in another forum who found an air vent somewhere in the passenger footwell which lets cold air in - they covered it up and improved things a lot.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

msyd said:


> I seem to recall someone in another forum who found an air vent somewhere in the passenger footwell which lets cold air in - they covered it up and improved things a lot.


There was this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-83618-.html a couple of years ago about blocking a ventilation hole. However it is necessary to allow some ventilation in to avoid condensation.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peribro said:


> There was this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-83618-.html a couple of years ago about blocking a ventilation hole. However it is necessary to allow some ventilation in to avoid condensation.


Thanks Peribro,

Do we know if the same problem and fix, applies to earlier Fiats.
Our 99 LHD Hymer/Ducato base is quite draughty on the LH side of the cab. There is also a draught at the point where the Fiat dashboard is adjoined by the converter's extension, just under the LH air vent. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

As your vehicle is new you will be a member of the Autotrail Owners Club website Go to that site, see the Members tips and see this article

28-2-2010...... Draughts in driving cab on Fiat X250 cure.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Guy's
We had the same problem, its because the cab area is not as well insulated as the rest of the vehicle, but there is an easy way of curing it so I've found.
The bed box to the rear of the passenger seat and drivers seat (sometimes) has blown air vents on the front so they face each other.
Ive bought another vent and a tee and a length of ducting from Magnums in Grimsby. Fit this, pointing forward, so its facing the front seat and tee it off the ducting system. If you struggle, I can do this modification for you (but I'm expensive) LOL

Hope this helps ( it cured my problem), now I'm as snug as bug in a rug!!

Paul


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

*draughty cherokee*

I had the same problem with my 2010 chieftain. I removed the plastic covers around the seatbelts, on the door pillars and could see the road below. I filled the large gaps with expanding foam and it was much better


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Do we know if the same problem and fix, applies to earlier Fiats.
> Our 99 LHD Hymer/Ducato base is quite draughty on the LH side of the cab. There is also a draught at the point where the Fiat dashboard is adjoined by the converter's extension, just under the LH air vent.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


So, is that a yes, or a no please?

I am not trying to high jack the thread, but there does seem to be a connection with the Ducato/Boxer cab, whether it is on an "A" class or a "C" class MH, regardless of age. :?

Regards,

Jock.


----------

